# New Car



## Markie (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, since my Ford Ranger crapped out on me a few weeks ago, I finally convinced my dad to get me a new car. Man is it nice to be the baby of the family 

















So.. I'm not sure why the other two are smaller. Too bad. Ya'll can't see my awesome hair :/ Haha jk. Kinda.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome looking ride, man I wish I was was rich and famous too.. J/k


----------



## i0r (Dec 7, 2008)

Aren't you lucky 

Been a BIG Mustang fan ever since the S-197 model(2005)
Even made a tribute video for it
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drS_Ax2PbC8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drS_Ax2PbC8</a><!-- m -->

Enjoy your new ride....and don't you got doughnuts crazy with it now


----------



## argus333 (Dec 7, 2008)

pretty sweet upgrade from ranger, man id rather see the hair however.....


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

argus333 said:


> man id rather see the hair however.....


Ditto :lol: 

Congrats...hopefully I'll be getting my truck back this week. Some :cen hit me from behind while I was stopped at a red light. He was going about 35-40 mph and did over $8000 in damage. I just got my truck out of the shop in March too, for a rear end as well!!!! Ugghhhhh.


----------



## Markie (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm actually working on getting pics of me on here.. yay! Pffft.. My hair isn't fixed in them, however..  I hope you get your truck back really soon Puff.. that sucks hxc.

And Bobby, I'm not rich.. just spoiled


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 9, 2008)

Killer whip My first car was a Tayota Tercel SR5 with 4 wheel drive haha totalled, Second ride was a 78 Silver aniversary Vette, sold it I currently ride the bus lol New wheels come in the spring


----------

